# WTB Riddler tubeless gravel tire review



## andrew_warfield

My frame can fit a 700x45 Riddler or a 700x44 Compass Snoqualmie Pass. It can also fit a 47mm or 48mm 650b. Now, what I am wondering is that if I could fit such a large 700c tire, would moving up to the 650b, be worth it? Pun intended. I understand the reason many move up to 650b is so that they can utilize larger volume tires in a frame that could not accommodate large volume with 700c. But if your frame can fit 44mm or 45mm 700c then would the small amount of extra volume in a 47-48mm 650b make a really noticeable difference? Perhaps some of the handling characteristics of the 650b is prefered as well over the 700c? What's your opinion? If you had to choose only one? Thanks


----------

